# Ingo Bikes on the Road Again



## JIM OWEN (May 20, 2020)

A customer of mine restored two Ingo Bikes and did a very nice job, he sent me some before and after pictures. I'd like to share them with the CABE


----------



## JIM OWEN (May 20, 2020)

Here are the rest of the pictures,


----------



## JIM OWEN (May 20, 2020)

The proud owner and restorer of the Ingo's is Dave Wegman.


----------



## cyclingday (May 20, 2020)

Be sure, and give Dave a big thumbs up from all of us here at the Cabe.
Nice job bringing those relics back into useable condition.


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (May 21, 2020)

Tell Dave great job!!!


----------



## Superman1984 (May 21, 2020)

JIM OWEN said:


> Here are the rest of the pictures,
> 
> View attachment 1198146
> 
> ...



Tell Dave Batman said to take Good Care of his Ingo. Lol & Superman Digs That !


----------



## Scout Evans (May 21, 2020)

Every spoke a different length?


----------



## JIM OWEN (May 22, 2020)

Scout Evans said:


> Every spoke a different length?



Yes they are all different lengths. Fun to lace and true up.


----------

